# Confused about which regiment......



## BrandonSharp (27 Apr 2010)

Well, I have decided to join the Army Reserves.   :nod:
My initial decision was to join the 48th Highlanders of Canada, out of Moss Park Armoury, in Toronto. But due to some more thought, and also meeting some people from other regiments, I'm thinking maybe another regiment may be a better fit. :-\ ???
I'm looking at either the 48th's still, but the Queens own Rifles (also out of Moss Park) are now in the picture, along with the Ontario Regiment (out of Oshawa).
Any insight on the said regiments would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2010)

Curious.  What made you think of the other two units?  Isn't Oshawa a little out of the way?


----------



## BrandonSharp (28 Apr 2010)

Well, I live out in Ajax. Driving to Toronto isn't that bad, it's only like 45 minutes away. Oshawa is like 10.
I'm not overly concerned with the location, as long as it's in the GTA


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Now what do you want to be?  An Infantryman or an Armour Crewman?  Do you want to be a Highlander or a Rifleman?  Do you want to walk or drive?   Questions like this are what you should be asking yourself.  You should be deciding what you want to do.  If you have researched enough to find these units, you should know what they do.  Does anything that one of these units do, interest you?  Will your interest be maintained for longer than a short term?  All questions that you must answer for yourself.

If you read some of the topics here, you will get glimpses of what these units do.  It would probably be better to actually visit them and talk to people in those units.  Find out if you will "fit in".  No use joining an organization that interests you, only to face personality conflicts with some of the people in it.  You have to do this research "face to face".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2010)

.............and coming home, after a weekend ex in the winter, to Oshawa will still be about 10 minutes. From Moss Park that could well become a few hours.


----------



## BrandonSharp (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now what do you want to be?  An Infantryman or an Armour Crewman?  Do you want to be a Highlander or a Rifleman?  Do you want to walk or drive?   Questions like this are what you should be asking yourself.  You should be deciding what you want to do.  If you have researched enough to find these units, you should know what they do.  Does anything that one of these units do, interest you?  Will your interest be maintained for longer than a short term?  All questions that you must answer for yourself.
> 
> If you read some of the topics here, you will get glimpses of what these units do.  It would probably be better to actually visit them and talk to people in those units.  Find out if you will "fit in".  No use joining an organization that interests you, only to face personality conflicts with some of the people in it.  You have to do this research "face to face".



My #1 preference is Infantry. Armoured falls into a close second. I can see myself doing both of those jobs. Highlander or Rifleman? Preferably a rifleman. Walk or drive? Driving is so much easier lol. I've been to both units in Toronto and spoken to some NCM's there. I got along better with the guys from QoR, but the Highlanders seemed overall more "my type", BUT the recruiting Sgt. from the Highlanders, I'm starting to see a personality clash already with him.


----------



## BrandonSharp (28 Apr 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .............and coming home, after a weekend ex in the winter, to Oshawa will still be about 10 minutes. From Moss Park that could well become a few hours.





you make a VERY good point lol


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2010)

Well, if you concede that point, and put aside all the glory stories, the rest is a no brainer. Every trade within the military is no more, or less, important than any other. Every trade has it's own honour, and bragging rights.

It would seem, that your time would best be served within an outfit that doesn't become a chore on you, making you lose interest.

Trust me. A BMQ course served, every second weekend close to home, trumps in spades, having to travel a few hours back and forth, every couple of weekends. Just a couple of snowstorms and you fail to complete.

Most units will also be severely restricted to the recruits they are allowed this year. They will be looking _VERY_ closely at those they think will complete.

If they perceive you may become an administrative problem because of travel, they may pass you over for someone more local.

Besides, f you decide to stay for any length of time, your back an knees _MAY_ thank you for going Armoured


----------



## BrandonSharp (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks recceguy.

I'm still doing a lot of thinking, but I know I need to go down to the Oshawa Armoury and talk to someone there too. 

Does anyone know a little more about the 3 regiments I mentioned (prior enrolment, general knowledge...)??


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2010)

The 48th Wear Kilts, and chicks dig kilts.

Need I say more?

iper:

 :dileas:

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (28 Apr 2010)

The Queens Own has a satellite company in Scarborough near 401 and Markham which may ease the commute.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalton_Armoury


----------



## SeanNewman (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you want to be a Highlander or a Rifleman?



Oh, you silly Reservists* and your making up of new names to call yourselves (or holding on to centuries' old names that are no longer official).  Just like Sapper/Trooper, Bomber, etc (not the same as Navy ranks).

Get with the rest of the team and come on in for the big amalgamation win  ;D

*Note* Qualified to comment on the dirty Reserves as a former *rifleman* in the E&K Scots.


----------



## BrandonSharp (28 Apr 2010)

Well, after sitting up all night, from the time I started this post, right up until now, I've been thinking (watching some MOC videos helped too). And I've decided to go with the Ontario Regiment (After I go and talk to somebody first). The armoured thing seems more attractive to me, so hopefully I'm making the right decision. Thanks for your help everybody, and wish me luck


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Apr 2010)

89 Sharp,

I don't know if this may help in your decision, however the QOR of C have moved Buffs Coy out to Dalton Armouries in Scarborough (Milner and Markham Rd if my memory serves me correctly). Not as far from Ajax as MP, however if your true desire is to be an Infanteer it might be an option.


----------



## bakir (17 Dec 2010)

Cong, but which day  exactly the training will start? 
good luck


----------



## Mike5 (17 Dec 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, what is a 'Highlander' in this context (Highlander vs. Rifleman) other then a member of the 48th Highlanders?


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Dec 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> The 48th Wear Kilts, and chicks dig kilts.
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> ...



Rifle Regiments wear cross belts and the chicks dig that even more!!


----------



## Fusaki (17 Dec 2010)

The QOR also has a robust Recce Platoon (filled by pers qual'd on RegF courses), the highest concentration of MOIs outside of CANSOFCOM (incl. RegF units), hard para positions (which lead to PI and MFF opportunities), and very close ties to the CFLAWC.  We get taskings and courses that just don't come along very often in other reserve units.

Last Ex we did a night rappel insertion for a cordon and search on the FIBUA site in Meaford with simunition.  Recce was out there supporting the hit, with eyes on the obj, securing and setting up the rappel site, securing the routes, etc, etc.  Other units in the area (in Canada?) just don't have the in-house qualifications to support this kind of training.

So yeah, we don't get to wear kilts on parade or ride around in G-Wagons, but...


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Dec 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The QOR also has a robust Recce Platoon (filled by pers qual'd on RegF courses), the highest concentration of MOIs outside of CANSOFCOM (incl. RegF units), hard para positions (which lead to PI and MFF opportunities), and very close ties to the CFLAWC.  We get taskings and courses that just don't come along very often in other reserve units.
> 
> Last Ex we did a night rappel insertion for a cordon and search on the FIBUA site in Meaford with simunition.  Recce was out there supporting the hit, with eyes on the obj, securing and setting up the rappel site, securing the routes, etc, etc.  Other units in the area (in Canada?) just don't have the in-house qualifications to support this kind of training.
> 
> So yeah, we don't get to wear kilts on parade or ride around in G-Wagons, but...



Thats pretty badass.  Do you guys get to do much live fire?


----------



## Fusaki (18 Dec 2010)

I'm not sure, to be honest.  I guess the question depends on what you're comparing us to.  The RegF shoots more, but that's to be expected.  I'm not really in a position to say if we shoot more or less than other PRes units.

This past fall we shot up to section level live fire.  Is that common?  It's tough for me to say because I haven't been in the reserves very long...

***EDIT***

I just realized that my comments were directed at a post that's over 8 months old.  I feel like such a n00b!


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Dec 2010)

Wonderbread so did I.

We've done sect level live as well as pl live at 38 Bde ex in 08.


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, to be honest.  I guess the question depends on what you're comparing us to.  The RegF shoots more, but that's to be expected.  I'm not really in a position to say if we shoot more or less than other PRes units.
> 
> This past fall we shot up to section level live fire.  Is that common?  It's tough for me to say because I haven't been in the reserves very long...
> 
> ...



That greatly exceeds anything I've seen happen in 33 brigade. Sometimes our march break ex (always the *high school* march break, dammit) will include a live fire component up to section level, but that's the farthest I've seen it go. I've rarely seen live fire at unit level off of conventional ranges.

Viewed externally, the QOR are known by reputation for tough training, and also for a certain degree of 'eating their own' regarding those who don't fit the regiment's mentality. I've worked with some very, very good guys from the unit, and some guys who were right the f' out of 'er, but who would scream 'airborne!' at the slightest provocation along with everything they thought that entails. Like any unit, there are very good and very bad soldiers- the extremes seem to perhaps be just a bit further extended at either end.

As for the quality of training, that has always seemed (again, external perspective) to be directly linked to the tight (almost incestuous?  ;D) relationship the QOR have with CFLAWC. I'm honestly envious of it- the courses and qualifications the QOR get are greatly in excess of any other unit I've heard, and the corresponding opportunities for training, by most accounts, sound fantastic.

If I were to be moving to Toronto, I'd give the QOR a shot, accepting the chance that I simply might not find that it 'fits' me. But I'd give them a go.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Dec 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That greatly exceeds anything I've seen happen in 33 brigade. Sometimes our march break ex (always the *high school* march break, dammit) will include a live fire component up to section level, but that's the farthest I've seen it go. I've rarely seen live fire at unit level off of conventional ranges.
> 
> Viewed externally, the QOR are known by reputation for tough training, and also for a certain degree of 'eating their own' regarding those who don't fit the regiment's mentality. I've worked with some very, very good guys from the unit, and some guys who were right the f' out of 'er, but who would scream 'airborne!' at the slightest provocation along with everything they thought that entails. Like any unit, there are very good and very bad soldiers- the extremes seem to perhaps be just a bit further extended at either end.
> 
> ...



Well said.

When I retire I think I'll open up an airborne kitshop next to the armories  ;D

That does sound like some awesome training though. Insertion by helicopter. 33 Brigade is lucky if we see civilian helicopters flying over on the busride to pet. Years ago our (ex airborne!) CO scored us some griffions that came down, picked us up and inserted us into a rice paddy looking thing.  I imagine the queens own has a high retention rate.  I bet if other regiments started getting cracks at some of those courses (Not a fault of the QOR) our numbers might stay a little higher.


----------



## Loachman (19 Dec 2010)

When I was the booking agent in LFCA HQ "years ago" (I don't remember any "rice paddy looking thing" insertions though), the QOR got much more hel support than any other unit in the area because: they were close to Borden/Meaford, they asked a lot, they had a couple of evil schemers who caused me a lot more work than other units but liked to do things that we wanted to do or found interesting, did not require load/unload drills every time because of their familiarity, and because they asked a lot more. And on top of all of that, they asked a lot more.

It was difficult to support units far from Squadron locations, and our ability to support stuff on weekends sucked a lot of the time because we had shortages of aircrew and groundcrew and were otherwise busy (the current situation again due to our overseas activities), but not asking guaranteed not getting. A few units gave up after being regrettably turned down once or twice, and some never, ever, asked. Some were persistent and got lucky.


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> When I was the booking agent in LFCA HQ "years ago" (I don't remember any "rice paddy looking thing" insertions though), the QOR got much more hel support than any other unit in the area because: they were close to Borden/Meaford, they asked a lot, they had a couple of evil schemers who caused me a lot more work than other units but liked to do things that we wanted to do or found interesting, did not require load/unload drills every time because of their familiarity, and because they asked a lot more. And on top of all of that, they asked a lot more.
> 
> It was difficult to support units far from Squadron locations, and our ability to support stuff on weekends sucked a lot of the time because we had shortages of aircrew and groundcrew and were otherwise busy (the current situation again due to our overseas activities), but not asking guaranteed not getting. A few units gave up after being regrettably turned down once or twice, and some never, ever, asked. Some were persistent and got lucky.



Here's a question for you.

Let's say a reserve unit is doing an exercise, and a Tac Hel squadron is conveniently close. They put in the request for helicopter support for training. Is there any extra cost imposed on the reserve unit as a result of having those helicopters for the exercise, or does everything come out of the squadron's training/operations budget? I'm just curious whether budgetary constraints on the part of the reserve unit would have anything to do with not using hel assets, or whether it's literally just a matter of 'ask and hope'?

Also, does 427 up in Pet operate on a tempo that makes them less likely to be able to potentially entertain such requests by reserve units?


----------



## Loachman (19 Dec 2010)

We bill for any associated TD costs - accommodation, meals, and local transportation etcetera - but not for the flying-related costs.

A Helquest has to be submitted through one's chain of command (unit and brigade) to the applicable ACCE (Air Component Co-ordination Element or something like that, formerly RACE) associated with one's Area/RJTF. It helps to be able to talk to a Squadron directly in order to sort out mutually-beneficial times etcetera, but that is not theoretically necessary and I'll stop right there about that.

"Conveniently close" is a jello-like concept at times.

427 Squadron may entertain some requests, but that depends upon their ability to support and the benefit that they may derive. We are all extremely busy and short of people right now.

The amount of effort required to support even the highest-priority tasks over the next year is incredible, but there are still some opportunities occasionally.


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2010)

Bri

427 is a little hard to get now that it is the SOAS Sqn not impossible just very hard. The number of tasking that come down from their parent Command (Not 1 Can Air Div though they are the Owner owners) is a lot. Add in the stand by birds and crews etc etc well you see where I am going right....

Doesn't mean it is an automatic NO just means it is unlikely. And given that CANSOF can bump you for their own training even last minute means a Yes is really a maybe. Trust me I have seen it.... It would be more prudent in the long term to look at say 400 Sqn in Borden to support a Res EX in Petawawa then trying to rely on 427. Even the local Reg F units are hurting for use of the 427 since the change.


----------



## Loachman (19 Dec 2010)

CANSOFCOM is the "Owner owner". There are dotty lines to 1 Wing and 1 CAD for such things as the various standards, fleet management, and flight safety, but the solid line goes to CANSOFCOM.

400 Squadron has very limited ability to support much of anything for the next year either, at least the first part of it. Units should still put in requests for support, even if the odds of getting it are remote. They might get lucky, and, the longterm benefit is that the need is still demonstrated.


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2010)

Loach

The ownership is really confusing, though CANSOFCOM tells 427 what to do, 1 CAN Air Div technically owns the aircraft so they keep messing with stuff, trust me I have seen enough of the pull push fight and the Ops guys in 427 having melt downs to know it isn't the best system around.....

On the bright side if anyone does get a ride with 427 they are sure going to get some very experienced pilots and a great ride!


----------

